# ****sold****2007 25Rss For Sale.



## kllayton4 (Feb 29, 2008)

We are selling our 2007 25RSS. Asking $16,000. It was purchased NEW in 2008! It's in immaculate condition. To get a closer look, please go the following website. It contains all the details as well as pictures. Thanks for looking!

http://salem.craigslist.org/rvs/1789937788.html


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, looks like a gem!! Good luck with the sale!!


----------



## kllayton4 (Feb 29, 2008)

We have a sale pending payment at the bank tomorrow.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

kllayton4 said:


> We have a sale pending payment at the bank tomorrow.


Congrats on your sale. We are hoping some of that buyer interest is moving our way...way south.


----------

